# favorite herb pairing with truffles



## reeock (Apr 4, 2010)

if your two flavors are white truffes and (insert herb here) over say cannellini beans, what herb do you favor? 

to add a twist... does that change if cauliflower is part of the dish?

thanks for your thoughts.

rick


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Depends on the dish. FWIW truffle and any herb over cannellini beans doesn't sound really tasty to me. 

How about slicing the truffles on something that will make them stand out better, like a pasta dish, or a poultry like a really good chicken or capon...?


----------



## reeock (Apr 4, 2010)

thinking more white truffle oil than the real deal


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah ok....

I'd say try it on a mushroom risotto, or again some pasta dish... maybe some scrambled eggs. 

I wouldn't think of pairing an herb with truffle oil: I would think of the dish I'm making and what herb goes with that dish. For example maybe flat parsley with a mushroom risotto, drizzle truffle oil. Or tarragon with a nice poached chicken, drizzle with truffle oil...

IMO the absolute best use for truffle oil is to finish a mushroom risotto.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I find truffle oil so powerful I use very sparingly - a few drops to a dish to help build flavor, but never as a dressing.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

All truffle oils i've tried in my life are a fiction not even related to truffles.


----------



## maxaaronb (Mar 17, 2013)

I have found that sage can sometimes accompany truffle oil. Maybe fried sage crumbled over pom frites, with a touch if truffle oil. Or in a butter sauce


----------



## debbie baxter (May 20, 2015)

did everyone forget Chervil! great with truffle as super delicate


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thyme. Trust me.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

There are few places that sell "real" truffle infused oil, Oregon Truffle Oil is purported to be one of them.  Real truffle oil is relatively mild and those who make it use a light olive oil or such as I understand.  That being said I like fake truffle oil just fine, except for the weaker varieties that also use bad olive oil.

Steak, potatoes, rice and pasta are where truffle really shine.  Eggs, chicken and pork (except where a cream sauce is used) and cheese dishes not so much for me.

I'm with FF in using herbs that suite the dish, but typically I'm using nothing but S+P when using TO.

Rick


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Tarragon?


----------

